# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  i-limb ultra, prosthetic hand, Össur hf., Reykjavik, Iceland

## Airicist

Developer - Touch Bionics Inc.

Manufacturer - Ossur

Home page - ossur.com/en-us/prosthetics/arms/i-limb-ultra-titanium

Inventor - David James Gow

----------


## Airicist

Benefits of an advanced prosthetic hand 

Published on Jul 18, 2011




> Bertolt Meyer talks about how advances in prosthetic hand technology have improved his life...

----------


## Airicist

i-limb ultra revolution 

Published on Jul 9, 2013




> Touch Bionics is pleased to announce the introduction of i-limb ultra revolution. As the most versatile and dexterous prosthetic hand available, the i-limb ultra revolution offers a range a features beyond the traditional prosthetic hand to maximize a patient's functionality and overall satisfaction.

----------


## Airicist

i-limb skin natural Donning and Doffing Instructional Video 

 Published on Apr 16, 2014




> With improved construction and design, the new i-limb skin natural covers allows for better hand performance and easy donning and doffing without clinician assistance. Additional features include:
> • 18 different color options for more accurate skin tone matching
> • Updated color swatch system
> • New wrist design to compensate for electric wrist rotators
> • Optimized hand power and precision pinch mode

----------


## Airicist

Robot arm in action

 Published on Mar 28, 2014




> My i-limb ultra revolution made by Touch Bionics

----------


## Airicist

Rise of the Bionic Man: High-Tech Hand for Amputees 

Published on Jun 16, 2014




> June 17  --- Until recently, if you suffered an amputation of your hand, your options for prosthetics were very limited. Now, multi-articulating bionic hands are commercially available, and they can even sync up to your smartphone. Here's a look at how the bionic hand has changed one amputee's life. Video by: Josh Block, Justin Beach. (Source: Bloomberg)

----------


## Airicist

Preparing a meal with i-limb ultra revolution 

Published on Jul 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Bertrand demonstrates iPhone app's Quick Grips Feature 

Published on Jul 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Reading a magazine with i-limb ultra revolution 

Published on Jul 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Working at an office with i-limb ultra revolution 

Published on Jul 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Packing a suitcase with i-limb ultra revolution 

Published on Jul 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Tying shoelaces with i-limb ultra revolution 

Published on Jul 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Pam Buschle, a 54-year-old East Grand Rapids woman, had both hands and feet amputated in January during a seven-week bout with sepsis. In months of physical therapy, she has learned to walk independently on prosthetic legs and use claw-shaped prosthetic hands for everyday tasks.

----------


## Airicist

Having fun with the i-limb ultra revolution 

Published on Dec 5, 2014




> 36 different grip options can be a challenge. Here is a small selection to show how much fun it can be with the i-limb ultra revolution

----------


## Airicist

Touch Bionics i-limb™ ultra has been approved by French Health officials 

Published on Mar 16, 2015




> The i-limb™ ultra has been officially approved for reimbursement in France! Take a look at how the i-limb™ ultra has changed Rayna’s life and how it could change other lives too.

----------

